# Looking for Ables with Kabuki actor yukata



## Ace Marvel (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi I would tip if you let me buy kimonos at your Ables Store. 
Looking for:
Kabuki actor yukata


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 25, 2020)

They're not in store but I'm pretty sure I have all of the ancient belted and sashed robes, chima jeogori, and one or two attus robes if you'd like to catalog them.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 25, 2020)

Feather Orb said:


> They're not in store but I'm pretty sure I have all of the ancient belted and sashed robes, chima jeogori, and one or two attus robes if you'd like to catalog them.



I would love to. Thank you very much!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi  My family's Able is selling zoris today if you'd like to visit. She's not home yet so it'll be in an hour or so.R
Read it wrong please disregard!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 25, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Hi  My family's Able is selling zoris today if you'd like to visit. She's not home yet so it'll be in an hour or so.R
> Read it wrong please disregard!


I have them catalogued, but it will help a lot if I can buy them, so I don't have to order them.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 25, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> I have them catalogued, but it will help a lot if I can buy them, so I don't have to order them.


I feel you. Sure, I'll let you know when she's back home!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 26, 2020)

She's finally home. Took longer than usual so sorry. If you happen to be back let me know!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 26, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> She's finally home. Took longer than usual so sorry. If you happen to be back let me know!


Sorry, I went to sleep, but thank you so much! Still looking.


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 26, 2020)

My ables has a lot of visitig kimono colors


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 26, 2020)

P4ND0LF0 said:


> My ables has a lot of visitig kimono colors


Thank you so much! I'm only missing the fancy kimono, do they have that one?


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 26, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> Thank you so much! I'm only missing the fancy kimono, do they have that one?


No, sorry


----------



## th8827 (Apr 26, 2020)

My Ables are not selling any of those, but I do have the Kimono Sandals if you want to catalog it.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 26, 2020)

th8827 said:


> My Ables are not selling any of those, but I do have the Kimono Sandals if you want to catalog it.


I would love to! do yo have the full set?


----------



## th8827 (Apr 26, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> I would love to! do yo have the full set?


No. Just the Black color. I think that a villager gifted it to me.

I also have the Paper Parasol, if you want other Japanese-looking items.

EDIT: I also have the blue Baji Jeogori and a full set of the Ninja Costume bodies, if you want to catalog them.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 26, 2020)

th8827 said:


> No. Just the Black color. I think that a villager gifted it to me.
> 
> I also have the Paper Parasol, if you want other Japanese-looking items.
> 
> EDIT: I also have the blue Baji Jeogori and a full set of the Ninja Costume bodies, if you want to catalog them.


Hi thanks a lot I open my island for Leif and someone brought them, but thank you so much, sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 26, 2020)

Only missing the Kabuki actor yukata. Thanks a lot


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 26, 2020)

UPDATE: if you have the dark blue one, is the only one I'm still missing. CHHER UP for those storages!!!


----------

